

Windows 8 Apps/Games - mchau

I just created a Windows 8 game called Space Bugs(http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/space-bugs/df756f37-8bb6-4fc3-b240-219d829f0d29) to test out the market.  It's been released for 3 days now and there are only 2 downloads - me and my friend.  Yes, I didn't spend any money advertising.  I thought that it would at least get several hundred downloads.  I've released a few iPhone/iPad apps and that's always been the case.  Has anyone been able to get traction without spending money on advertising?  Any tips on where to get free or very cheap advertising?
======
jaxbot
This has been the case for me on WP7/WP8, and it's been out way longer. Very,
very few downloads for things I haven't actively promoted, and even low for
some of those, too.

Not sure why this is, but it's unfortunate for sure.

~~~
mchau
Sounds like it's not worth the money to spend on advertising unless you know
for sure you have a really good app/game.

